# Screwed days



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We had to install a floor to ceiling cabinet. It needed to sit on a separate toe kick. It's winter and it's about 20F out. We bring the cabinet in and start in with leveling and mounting the toekick on the floor. Pretty easy. We lift the cabinet up onto the toekick and put a laser on it. It's off plumb by quite a bit. Not a really big deal. An 8' tall cabinet with the platform out 1/32" will be off 3/16". So we adjust the platform and get the cabinet plumb. But now the cabinet is 1/8" out of level. WTF.

We play with the cabinet for 1 1/2 hours before we give up and decided we needed to get the doors and just make the doors look right seeing as the cabinet can't be level and plumb at the same time for whatever reason. We didn't have the doors with us because we brought the more important stuff that needed to be installed.

So we come in the next morning and put the cabinet on the toekick and install the doors (faceframe inset) and the doors fit perfect with even gaps all around. For haha's we take out the laser and it is perfectly plumb and perfectly level. We were both very confused. But didn't care. It looked good and it was plumb.

We discussed it and the only conclusion we could come up with was when the cabinet traveled in the 20F weather it shrank and twisted is some weird way. And when we gave up and went home the other day it equalized it's temperature over night and relaxed into its at the shop shape.

But we struggled with that cabinet and couldn't make it work only to come in the next day and it just fell into place with little to do from us. (start the music from the theme twilight zone)


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> But we struggled with that cabinet and couldn't make it work only to come in the next day and it just fell into place with little to do from us. (start the music from the theme twilight zone)


Wood elves. :thumbsup:


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

Today was definitely one of those days. First cut of the day I was clearing the drop and hit the blade on the saw stop. It worked.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Always nice to know it works. Expensive test though. Did the blade survive or did it trash that too?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Always nice to know it works. Expensive test though. Did the blade survive or did it trash that too?


The aluminum brake trashes the blade.

I know it has the potential to be "one of those days", when I knock over my 3/4 full coffee.

Doesn't happen that often.

Usually on Mondays.

Oh, alright.

Yeah, it happened today.

...and hit a wall on a Basco shower door repair today at 3:00.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Doesn't always trash it. Usually though.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Doesn't always trash it. Usually though.


4500 RPM carbide blade "snapped into a perforated slab of aluminum".

I wouldn't expect to rip cabinet face frames with the same blade.

Would just be happy all my digits are still attached.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

Blade is shot. Hand is not.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

But now you have to order a new "brake trigger group", unless you had one in reserve...

In which case.

Carry on.











( Notice he has both thumbs and all his fingers! )


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Please provide a picture of the suspect! :laughing:
> 
> Doesn't it make you laugh a little that Rover did that to you while wagging his tail the entire time?


I'm a little slow but here's a picture of the trouble maker who locked me out of my rig! He's a 9 month old lab/shepherd mix. Love this little mutt!


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

as an employee ill take a break ..... or ask to go home -- or request to work alone and not be bothered (car crash) if im supervising send the guy who is the PITA for coffee or ill go get material 
if i can leave and start tomo perfect cause sometimes the day starts wrong i just gets worse


----------



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

When stuff like that happens I have to remind myself:

"I wont even remember this day in a month, or perhaps even a week".

I take a break. I think it through. Extreme situation I'd pack it in for the day and start fresh tommorrow - if possible.

Whats the worst case scenario? Lost time? Lost some money? There will always be more to sweat for.

Can I still pay the bills when the dust settles? Most always, so I try to let it go.

I remind myself that I'm healthy, my wife & kids are healthy - and this work crap dont really matter too much. (I've seen illness/death in friends and extended family and THAT puts sheit in perspective)

Granted I realize that not everyone is fortunate, but think about what REALLY makes your life worth living.

There will always be someone or something else at work to annoy you down the road, so try to let this one go.

We feel ya brother.


....I apologize in advance for the sappy lecture


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> I'm a little slow but here's a picture of the trouble maker who locked me out of my rig! He's a 9 month old lab/shepherd mix. Love this little mutt!


Aren't dogs great?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Aren't dogs great?


Mike, do you have a St. Bernard?


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Suck a breath and change your environment for an hour. Every situation is different and sometimes you do need to try again for another day. Me, I don't like going home with unfinished stuff on my mind and having to get up and spend day two on the same thing again.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Had one of those days yesterday.

Started off, I didn't sleep well & was awake from 2 am on. Mainly because I've got a lot going on & haven't mentally solved all the issues with some of the jobs & my mind was trying to solve them while I slept. 

Current job had already been delayed one day because it was raining on Thursday & I had all the finished hickory parts loaded in the back of the truck. Get to the job Friday morning & I can tell it's gonna be one of those days, as I'm already muddle brained. It's been a month since I was on this job, so I'm having to play catchup mentally with what I was thinking when I left. Plumbers there, direct tv guys there, electricians there, homeowner & his hired man are there & everyone wants to visit with the floor guy. 

2 post wraps absolutely kicked my asss. Shoulda took about an hour each, or so I thought. But they were about all I got accomplished all day. 

I guess that's not completely true. HO's hired mans son showed up & I got to spend time visiting with him. 17 year old young man who was left a paraplegic due to a motorcycle accident just over a year ago. Young mans attitude & outlook on life facing what he's facing for the rest of his life, was very inspirational. 

Kids an avid hunter & really enjoyed talking deer hunting & is very much looking forward to participating in our annual disabled deer hunt this winter. So, even though we didn't get a lot accomplished workwise, I still feel like my time on the job was very well spent yesterday.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to stop, & regroup. I had my share of f'ups at as a framing foreman at the ripe old age of 19. By 26, I had built my first home. 

The best cure for f'ups is to invest time in prevention, but I do believe in the rule 20% prevention yields 80% protection. The best education is to learn from other peoples mistakes. That's why most of us frequent this board. Accept the fact that thing will go wrong. The best you can do is to minimize them to a profitable level.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

At'least 2 days every week are f'd up. I work alone on the finishing so there's only me to pick up the slack. Hell! Some weeks are screwed !!!


What I love Is when I hit the road at 5 am Take scaffold to a home and make sure the hangers are happy with whats what ... Then get to the home I'm finishing on ..And some ahole says...Working bankers hours are we??


----------



## Fingersmasher (May 28, 2013)

blacktop said:


> At'least 2 days every week are f'd up. I work alone on the finishing so there's only me to pick up the slack. Hell! Some weeks are screwed !!! What I love Is when I hit the road at 5 am Take scaffold to a home and make sure the hangers are happy with whats what ... Then get to the home I'm finishing on ..And some ahole says...Working bankers hours are we??


Aw man I woulda decked him!

Well, probably not I'm a little sh*t. 

But I woulda givin him a really really mean look!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Fingersmasher said:


> Aw man I woulda decked him!
> 
> Well, probably not I'm a little sh*t.
> 
> But I woulda givin him a really really mean look!


I was on the job before he brushed his teeth ...Those comments don't phase me ! I'm my own boss.. I know what was done that day.:thumbsup:


----------



## HardWorks (Aug 6, 2014)

Get a ball bat and a Brute trash can. Go behind shop and beat the can with the bat until you can't swing anymore. Best stress relied with out a partner I have found.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I recall a few weeks back.. setting the sill plate on this new house.. set laser at starting point.. go around house.. come back to original point... 3/4" different... using same laser to frame a bearing wall at the same time.. 3/8 to 3/4 difference in level line... Needless to say, the guys told me it actually scared them... seeing me completely enraged.. walking on a unbraced 2x6 wall smashing the studs down with a sledge hammer (trying to gain 3/8"). For the most part i will huff and puff a little bit and go through it.. but some days i just want to go home and sit in the freezer im so embarrassed. :laughing:


----------

